# Covid conspiracy



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 11, 2021)

*K*iwifarms, after one year, I would like to know what you all think about the origins and players of this Great Reset we find ourselves in.  Do you believe the Official Story, what is the Official Story to you in your country?  Are you awake to the contrasting narratives, or asleep in fear or trust that better minds than you have things well in hand?  Is the 'Great Reset' masterminded by the World Economic Forum or a sign of the times, and is it just corporate centrism in order to bypass governments or a great socialism which is going to be imposed upon corporations?  Do you support ‘Stakeholder Capitalism’ or do you think the world does benefit from a company’s management owing an overriding duty to its shareholders?  Should the opportunity be seized to make the kind of institutional changes and policy choices that will put economies towards a fairer, greener future?  Should Greta Thunberg shove sharpies in her pooper and post the result now that she is 18?  Is COVID ultimately just a Hoax, is it more terrifying then we can imagine, are the protocols working, or are they just to end the 'Trump Economy'?  Are the hospitals faulty or are they hardy?

*J*ust what the fuck is patent WO2020060606A1, and does it require worldwide injections in order to create its dystopia?  What are patents US7220852B1, EP1694829B1, US20060257852A1, and US7776521B1 and should they be legal? During Event 201, should they have spoken so confidently about integrating so many social media, TV, infrastructure, financial institutions together while also questioning whether people should have any right to critique any process or component never mind criticism of the whole mechanism or the underlying disease?  Should the Churches have closed if the Walmarts and the Weed Stores are open, should the beaches really have closed if the Ports are to stay open?  Is healthcare a fear used by the The Powers That Be to control you, or is it a human right?  Is UBI the same, or is the answer different?

*D*o I alone think that, due to elites' beliefs of Climate Change being slammed against their need for excess and splendor, these horrid Green New Deal theories cause The Powers That Be to have a vested interest (True or False) in saving the world through precise elaborate falsehoods which would contrive to allow the rich to continue their excess, while meeting climatic goals, but which shut down the average man in order to still meet those goals such that the vaccine passport and other paperwork needn't be worried about among conspiracy theorists because they will be so artificially rarefied, by careful control, in order to allow only an elite to live the common Western, Educated, Industrialized, Rich and Democratic Lifestyle the boomer brought into being which is thought among the elites to be so destructive but which they are also addicted to?  I expect ridicule from you yes, but I'm making a specific claim that I think provides an explanation for the elaborate governmental/corporate/green/COVID synecdoches and Synchronicities which we see only by happenstance and as a tangential result of policy.  Davos has been called an ‘ideological synchronization environment for individuals, corporations, and governments to keep on the same page.’  The Great Reset might be all the more terrifying for not being a sinister plot but a careful open consideration of your best interest by exactly the wrong people.

Hard Times do need Hard Ways.  I hope we can survive and overcome.


----------



## Large (Mar 11, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> *J*ust what the fuck is patent WO2020060606A1


Patent trolling.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> What are patents US7220852B1, EP1694829B1, US20060257852A1, and US7776521B1 and should they be legal


SARS research.

Edit: What the FUCK are those poll options?


----------



## Alrakkan (Mar 11, 2021)

Here's what I think happened:

The ChiComs were working on a bioweapon like every other superpower has/anticipates/has done historically.
The weapon escapes containment.
Spreads like fuck, the Chinese immediately start rolling out vast economy shaking measures that require half a trillion USD in stimulus.
Evidence of the spread and danger leak through the Great Firewall (doctors with AKs, breakdowns in hospitals) in large enough volumes that 8chan, 4chan and Reddit pick it up.
Gets called nCov-SARS2 under standard nomenclature.
Hits countries across the world, those countries that have the stones to lockdown early and lockdown hard get through the worst of the virus quickly and with virtue signalling afterward.
Countries that have had a pandemic last to the time of writing didn't listen to/didn't have proper intelligence that literal neckbeard retards had months before it got first observed in their countries and took the minimum of effective precautions due to bureaucratic inertia or resistance and a reliance on a service economy.
Everyone starts to lose their job while the richer get richer.
There will be people with long-term health conditions that would have never got them and people who wouldn't have died as early if it weren't for the poor handling of containment the world over and the corruption of the UN. That being said, what the pandemic has been far more of than a disaster is an absolute infallible demonstration of the weakness of the West, especially the UK and the US, in the face of disaster. The governments of the UK and the US should have been far, far more forceful and decisive to prevent disease spread and to prevent people getting thrown on the streets, respectively. Yet, the UK government is considering a lift on lockdown and a reduction of travel restrictions *while there are still cases in holiday locations and across the country (ONE  AND ONLY ONE CASE STARTED ALL THIS)*  and _*nowhere near everyone has been completely vaccinated yet *_and getting Biden to clear basic 'no shit' 'I promised this in my campaign' stimulus _*with a majority of Dems in the Senate*_ was like pulling teeth.

This was never entirely about the tragedy of the death and the harm. It's about the great tragedy still that, under the current status quo, the future shall surely bring. The villainy that the powerful will conduct, their incompetence, and what will be destroyed in such times is merely forewarned by the times contemporaneous.

This is merely the shape of the nightmare yet to come.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 11, 2021)

Large said:


> Edit: What the FUCK are those poll options?


I want to know the how people combine the various narratives to COVID so I tried to make choices based on factoids, be narrow, and be non-subjective.  Mostly, to be 100% honest, I want to see what the least popular options are:

China did/could not stop the spread unless the Neoliberals shut down the airports and they wouldn't​
Bill Gates is not only innocent of current events, but he did nothing wrong in India and Africa​
The world/America used COVID protocols logically given the information at the time​
These are currently picked by nobody, even though they could at no cost to themselves.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 11, 2021)

OP is scared of a cold lol


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 11, 2021)

tl;dr it's just jews doing jew things and I completely ignore it and go on with my life while not wearing masks, not washing my hands, coughing whenever and wherever I like and never getting vaccinated. I am financially independent and the jews can suck my dick (no homo)


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> OP is scared of a cold lol


I'm scared of the mass of midwits who normalize World Health Organization & World Economic Forum anti-straight anti-white anti-christian tranny horseshit like 2 3 masks, 2 3 vaccines, 2 3 decades to flatten the curve.  Democracy is a nightmare I want to wake up from.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 11, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I'm scared of the mass of midwits who normalize World Health Organization & World Economic Forum anti-straight anti-white anti-christian tranny horseshit like 2 3 masks, 2 3 vaccines, 2 3 decades to flatten the curve.  Democracy is a nightmare I want to wake up from.


Help, police, you all outnumber me


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 11, 2021)

“It is the business of the future to be dangerous; and it is among the merits of science that it equips the future for its duties.”​
― Alfred North Whitehead,  Science and the Modern World


----------



## Knives Out (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Help, police, you all outnumber me


*Yes.*

Freedoms _diminish_ as population densities _increase_.  You either see it today or you will never see it.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 12, 2021)

Accident at the WIV, probably. Escape of a gain-of-function SARS strain. They immediately moved to cover it all up because it was military research.

This is what happens when you build a BSL-4 lab out of Chinesium and plop it on the outskirts of one of the most populous cities in the world.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 12, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Accident at the WIV, probably. Escape of a gain-of-function SARS strain. They immediately moved to cover it all up because it was military research.
> 
> This is what happens when you build a BSL-4 lab out of Chinesium and plop it on the outskirts of one of the most populous cities in the world.


I think it was a mix of intentional plotting and chings gonna chong. The USSR did similar shit with weaponized anthrax.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 12, 2021)

A whole lot of Hanlon's Razor; with a little bit of China et al. exploiting the situational aftermath


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 12, 2021)

The virus came from chinks being disgusting and eating bats. A bit of apprehension about it was perfectly reasonable and it should be taken seriously if you are in a demographic that is more likely to have a serious case. But it's not cause for panic.
The response to the virus has been so incompetent primarily because of political partisanship. The left is going way overboard with the restrictions to spite the right. The right is being as lax as possible about the thing to spite the left. 
The fear of government overreach isn't wholly unfounded though. Up and coming dictators are notorious for using crises to consolidate power.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 12, 2021)

Covid is fake and gay in the sense that it has been utilized as a tool by globalists in order to push for more tyrannical laws to give them more control (i.e. Great Reset)



Spoiler


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 13, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Democracy is a nightmare I want to wake up from.


Democracy is great. I wish we had some.


----------



## Large (Mar 16, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> *Yes.*
> 
> Freedoms _diminish_ as population densities _increase_.  You either see it today or you will never see it.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 17, 2021)

Like in the very beginning, the very first Rona symptoms were the trifecta of fever, fatigue, and dry cough.

Then, when Rona hit the states, the laundry list of symptoms expand to include loss of taste and smell, runny nose, sore throat, diarrhea, and chest pain.

What was the Chinese government keeping from us? Not everybody with rona experiences the textbook trifecta. Chinese people infected with a very, very mild case probably thought it was the strangest cold they ever had.

It took months before these mild, cold-like symptoms made the official list. Before that, a mild case of Rona meant that you had a KO version of the flu and not on a ventilator. 

The way that the media portrays the average rona virus suffer was all wrong. According to the media, the coronavirus symptoms are totes the worst case of the flu ever, dude, not milder than the common cold, man. I had keto flu, PMS, and the common cold way worse than my wimpy Rona sniffles. Now, I am not saying Rona is something benign and harmless. What I am saying is that the media is lying and covering up the very mild symptoms and cases. The virus would spread faster if people think they have a mild cold instead.  Why waste money on being tested for something even milder than a common cold?


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Mar 17, 2021)

The media is covering them up because dramatic headlines get clicks and sell newspapers. Nothing new here. However, what could be covered up for covering up purposes is the amount of new cases on a regional basis. In my country (Croatia), only on the TELETEXT page of the public broadcaster can you easily find up do date new case counts on a regional basis. Croatia's official rona information website doesn't show that. About the severity, here's something I noticed way back, on Italy's equivalent site. The average age of those infected was about 60 to 70. The average death age was about 80. It could be the reason why mild cases were considered if you had some bad flu equivalent symptoms. 

One could also say that since it was a virus with documentation as good as SNES documentation (outside of Nintendo, obviously) was in 1997, trash, it was all amplified for cautionary purposes just in case it's even worse than the Spanish flu was, to avoid mass death and to enable more documentation of the virus. In the end, the death rate seems to be at about 1.6-2% outside shithole countries, which isn't as mass extinction sounding, but still more than the worst flu after the Spanish one; the Asian flu which sat at about 0.5%. Also, hospitals were being stressed in their capacity during moments with a lot of new cases. If rona was permitted to spread even more it would possibly have had caused hospitals to be completely full, and there's only so much people you can fit in a hospital while also giving adequate care. Which would cause more deaths, unless more hospitals were built.

As for how it was all handled, that depends from country to country. Since I'm a lazy nigger, I'm gonna use my country as an example. The first wave was handled really well, we had double digit new cases every day in the worst case scenario. But we were in lockdown, though not as strict as in Italy, as there was no curfew, and you could go outside for a walk, run or a bike ride normally. No masks were needed. The case counts varied from region to region, with Zagreb having most of them for a while (which isn't too surprising since its population is about 800k, which is 20% of the country's population) until the Split-Dalmatia county beat Zagreb to it somehow despite having half as many people living there. Istria was the one who dealt the best with rona. A trend that continued, but more on that later. Stores had a limit on how many people could be inside, tho. I also started being very active in VRChat around that time, but I ain't gonna go in further details about that, because of powerlevel material. Some time after lockdown was imposed, Zagreb was hit by an earthquake which didn't help with the situation at all. Around early May restrictions were getting less severe, as cases dropped. By June we were pretty much rona free. And later on Baška, a place I go to on summer holidays since I was born, was filled with tourists, as was the entire northern Adriatic, while still being the part of Croatia where rona was handleld the best. This made our tourist season much better than predicted, to the point where Italy became desperate and IIRC decided it would give bonuses for Italians going on holidays domestically.

But the yokels/rednecks from the east and mainland Dalmatia, as well as nearby parts of Serbia and Bosnia ruined it all with their redneck weddings, by spreading it gradually to other parts of Croatia. Though not my part of Croatia, yet. And all of Croatia had to suck it, with masks being required in stores all over Croatia, even rona free parts. And Split with its surroundings kind of went to shit, rona case wise, compared to the rest of Croatia, thanks to irresponsible local bars, restaurants, clubs etc. A distant relative of mine had a wedding at that time, which NOBODY wanted to attend, as my cousin told me. His grandma was not impressed at all, being a retired doctor. Fortunately, it all ended well with everyone behaving responsibly. I didn't attend it, if anyone asks. But most of these weddings were irresponsibly dealt with, and I said to everyone I knew that regional based lockdowns and bans on those redneck weddings should be introduced, as that would likely improve the situation considerably. Well, fortunately it really went to shit only after we'd already left a very good impression on tourists and many others alike. And the second wave came, which made rona cases skyrocket, reintroducing limits on how many persons could be in a store at one time, and nobody thought about imposing the mentioned bans. And the irresponsible yokels who returned from Dalmatia brought back rona with them. Since everyone relaxed a lot, we reached a point where we were having 3-4k new cases daily, taking even Istria out of the green zone where it lasted for quite some time, though it fortunately stabilized at those numbers until regional based lockdowns were imposed sometime in late December with bars, restaurants and gyms closing. And the magnitude 6.4 earthquake in Banovina happened, which was felt all the way to Napoli, apparently. I also felt it, but it was only about magnitude 3.9 where I live. Lockdowns were lifted to make it easier to help out people in the affected region.

Bars and restaurants also opened eventually, after rona finally slowed down, but in my city infested by commies and ruined by them some bar became salty and banned HDZ (the ruling centre right wing party with some potential lolcows) supporters from their bar, which was quite embarassing. As if SDP (the main left wing party, also containing potential lolcows) would have done it better. Now we're introduced to the third wave, yay. And now my region, Primorsko-Goranska county, took the shit title as the region with most rona cases. With 1079 active cases, as of March 17th 2021. Istria is chilling with 97 active cases, despite having 2/3 of my region's population, making it again a winner. Vaccination is ongoing, though slower than it should be.

And recently I got in a heated argument with a friend of mine, who I probably made salty, about some rona conspiracies of a political nature without proper backing evidence. Which shocked me since she is otherwise a fairly smart and very nice individual who isn't a Karen. She said the civil protection HQ (or whatever the English translation is) greatly exxagerated the rona case counts, and that 90% of doctors can confirm it, but they're too scared because the HDZ member hospital directors would fire them immediately. And that those who were interviewed on TV are all puppets. She said that her aunt, who works in KBC Rijeka, said that the hospitals aren't as crowded as it's said. I questioned her claims and asked her why don't we have doctors whistleblowing the alleged truth, since we're not in China or, more relevant for our region, Yugoslavia where that would get you locked up. I told her that either Croatian doctors are a bunch of spineless pussies, or she's spewing BS. She went for the doctors being pussies part. I also questioned her why didn't doctors in other countries in Europe, that are more serious and less corrupt than Croatia, stand up and show concrete evidence to back their claims like doctors in China did way back in January 2020. She said it's different in other countries. I also confronted her with well renowned doctors and scientists alike asking everyone to take rona seriously. And that our region prefect isn't even from HDZ, but SDP. I confronted her with the fact that closing bars and restaurants means less profit for them which means less taxes for those she accuses. 

So what's the conclusion? I believe that restrictions are being too binary, if it can be said so. They are generally either non existant, or too wide. They should be a lot more flexible. Regional based lockdowns should be implemented sooner, before rona spreads from those regions. 
The political overhead for vaccination is downright retarded. Just give us a goddamn vaccine that is proven to work well, be it from the US, Europe or China and Russia. For all I care even a vaccine from North Korea, ISIS, Somalia or some vaccine made by aliens who built the pyramids is perfectly fine so long as it works well and is obviously safe.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Mar 29, 2021)

A little addendum on the new case count on a regional basis conspiracy mumbo jumbo; so basically it could be that the regions don't really want to lose their reputation when they suddenly have more new cases than everyone, but not a lot more active cases.


----------



## brentkanaris (Apr 2, 2021)

Alrakkan said:


> Hits countries across the world, those countries that have the stones to lockdown early and lockdown hard get through the worst of the virus quickly and with virtue signalling afterward.


>Assuming lockdowns even work at all.

LOL.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 4, 2021)

China fucked up, then swung its dick around to convince everyone they didn't.

Meanwhile, cue the cascade of gullible idiots thinking that "play nice and maybe we'll let you out of the prison we built around you" is a viable exit strategy.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 7, 2021)

I say tha the Wuhan Institute of Virology was at fault... on purpose. The WHO are merely their 'attack dogs'. Bill Gates and Shichenonji were not involved, though I do not know of anything Bill Gates did on India nd Africa.
Then again, there is Event 201, which I believe was a deliberate rehearsal.

I do not hink tha the Democrats pecifically decided to spread Wu Flu; they were too busy calling him racist because Donald Trump, who was their sole focus, wanted to shut off access to Red China. Did you see the #StopAsianHate hashtag? That does not mean tha they did not exploi the pandemic after the fact; they deliberately blocked approval of the 'vaccines' (actually non-fully-tested and not-truly-effectiv experiments) until _after_ Donald Trump left his office. They are also using the resulting lockdowns to their advantage; Democrats *love* power.

I say tha the world initially did the bes they could wi the knowledge they initially had, but, since more information emerged (mainly the treatments of HCQ and Ivermectin), there was a cross-governmental blockade of 'unapproved' treatments and other measures that could end the pandemic; there was a lot o focus on th effects on t heart from HCQ, but not on how the drug already ha decades of safe use. People praised Australia but ignored Sverige. There was also how Donald Trump's endorsement of HCQ automatically made HCQ the new Zyklon B to the many 'anti-fascists'.


----------



## Billy Beer (Aug 9, 2021)

It's a weird one. None of the narratives make sense, from any sides. The timelines don't even add up, as according to some, covid-19 (discovered in 2019) hit the west in late November/early December. By the time it had done the damage, the west shit its' collective pants and hit lockdown mode, which was blown out of proportion by the media looking for clicks. 

After that, it has been a complete shit show. The masks were just a visual symbol to pacify the normies and to make it look like the government were doing _something, _and i can respect that. Masking up now is just retarded.

The vaccines obviously don't work and i believe that was by design of companies like Pfizer and Moderna, who had access to the coof material months before anyone else. They effectively forced the governments of the Wests hand by burdening them with vaccines that don't work, effectively syphoning money from the population without selling them a product. That leads to a bigger conspiracy where business and government are at war with one another, which i won't go in to here.

As for the future? I hope the rumours of lockdowns and severe vaccine reactions are all horse shit, i hope the world has hit the apathy stages of "whatever, we don't care" this is all forgotten about by Christmas. Because IF we hit more lockdowns and IF we see lots of vaccine deaths/side-effects, i worry about how long this sustained period of peace will last.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Aug 9, 2021)

HymanHive said:


> The vaccines obviously don't work and i believe that was by design of companies like Pfizer and Moderna, who had access to the coof material months before anyone else. They effectively forced the governments of the Wests hand by burdening them with vaccines that don't work, effectively syphoning money from the population without selling them a product. That leads to a bigger conspiracy where business and government are at war with one another, which i won't go in to here.


Deaths are almost exclusively in the unvaccinated. The differences in both hospitalizations and deaths between the unvaccinated and vaccinated is so fucking extreme you have to be completely and utterly brain damaged to think "But it's not working".


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Aug 11, 2021)

Deaths are almost exclusively in the vaccinated. The differences in both hospitalizations and deaths between the unvaccinated and vaccinated is so fucking extreme you have to be completely and utterly brain damaged to think "But it's working".

See what I did there?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 11, 2021)

It's revenge for hand holding during missionary sex.


----------



## Interchanger (Aug 11, 2021)

How it started by Chinese incompetence, or cunning is unknown. I'd guess a bit if both. However when it spread many nations followed the lock step approach which was to inact a swift government takeover of everything and everyone. 

I do not believe the UK and US leadership conspired to engineer the virus not do I believe it's a hoax - it's real. However they must certainly did take the opportunity to implement lock step on there nations and performed several acts of social engineering. 

The masses obeyed due to the sudden loss of normalizy, the imposed isolation and finally the waves of terror they had already been subject to - bush fires in Australia, Islamic State, Russian and Chinese Aggression. All theses things soften them up. 

TLDR: This plan has been centuries in the making and the end game could be a year or ten from the here and now


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 11, 2021)

My take:
* Virus was experimented on in a Wuhan lab
* Stupid virologist let the virus escape because... Guess what happens when safety regulations go out the window.
* Supervisor tried to cover up and pay officials. It didn't work.
* Nobody has any clue what happens for a while.
* The government catches on and the involved are arrested.
* Virus ran amok, China is suffering
* Chinese New Year comes around, and CCP is afraid travel restrictions will be in place
* They covered up/arrested whistleblowers so that the traveling Chinese spread the plague
* Chinese coverup is blown, we all remember the "whoops a deadly pandemic got released somewhere in our area, whole world is contaminated sowwy"
* We know the rest


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Aug 11, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> It's revenge for hand holding during missionary sex.


Hand holding: the ultimate sin.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Aug 11, 2021)

If this was a bioweapon one might expect it to be deadlier than a slightly stronger flu.

All covid 19 is is a great excuse for the modern trend toward totalitarianism to accelerate.  It's not a weapon, it wasn't man-made, it isn't even that big of a deal.  The response was significantly more damaging, by design.  Overreactions to non-threats are the defining aspect of this decade.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2021)

repost from the coof thread:



ToroidalBoat said:


> Reflecting the increasing division in Current Year America in general, the views on the coof seem to be polarizing between 2 views:
> 
> *The Narrative:*
> 
> ...


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Here is what I think.
As mainstream media organizations began to lose money to other news competition, YouTubers, and etc...

There was a plot at somewhere in the media, to spread the covid hysteria to keep the ratings up. Meanwhile around April/may of 2020 the narrative of opening up too soon will kill Grandma even though the actual infection rates could be determined more by population density moreso then anything else. As the Republicans turned into the we want our freedoms almost lockstep the "resisitence turned into the show me your papers stay home save lives crowd." 

Most third world countries have gone somewhat back to normal.  But many of the wealthy western nations the beaurecratic class enjoys the emergency power far too much. With no real leaders in the western world to kick the masses into order we've seen the beaurecratic class both 

A. set up draconian lockdowns and restrictions that are arbitrary and make little sense. 

B. Following these rules have become a sort of religion for those who believe in this. As after all people who don't have any moral value system ie religion tend to get very scared about their life's end. Natrually this is why they've adopted the most hysterical argents based on emotionalism.

C. To make matters even more fuck you to the plebs. Many of the same beaurecrats who set up these draconian rules either Flaunt their own rules or try to argue that as leaders they have the right to go out and have a pint but you don't.


With all of these things going on there has been a sense of natrual anger. If not for the now obvious collision between media, beaurecrats, and pharmacutical and the obvious 24/7 cover our asses stories going on people would have revolted back in July 2020. One thing that should be noted is the George Floyd incident had been a purposeful pressure relief valve. One could see in the weeks leading up to the event that the media was ramping up the America is a white surpremacist country rhetoric because of Trump and waited for George Floyd and Ahmed Aubry to occur. 
With January 6th currently going the way it is I'm fairly sure the right wing isn't forgetting and alot of people who aren't just con inc shills like Ben Shapiro are beginning to notice things they shouldn't be. It's hard right now to scream we have a problem with anti semitism in America when there are rich and powerful Jewish people trying to use their power as a cudul against white people who they hate for some odd reason.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 14, 2021)

The FBI needed to use up their budget or they wouldn’t get an increase next year.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 21, 2021)

I was thinking about something today and I could be totally off the mark. With the election of many populist politicians like Trump and Boris Johnson (among others) many social programs prior to covid were being cut or reduced. Especially those that benefited the old, the sick and the disabled. There was a definite downsizing in what governments decided to do for their ''most vulnerable'' and a desire to do less and less as these people were seen as a huge drain. Then bam!  Covid showed up and killed all these old people and the sick. U.K reports say that ''60 percent'' of Covid deaths were disabled people. I don't know guys, it seems awfully convenient for Covid to do the ''work'' for them. 

Oddly enough in the 1980's during the Thatcher-Reagan power union and all the no-trickle-down-for-you economics. A new virus ''AIDS'' suddenly showed up out of nowhere to kill the undesirables (Gays, druggies). Of course regular folk got AIDS too but homosexuals were disproportionately affected.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Nov 28, 2021)

I think Corona leaked out of the Wuhan lab, personally. They don't exactly have the best storage standards there, and just because it leaked from a lab doesn't mean it was manipulated or modified by humans. It could have just been taken from a bat or pangolin or some other animal simply for the sake of study. 

Either that or Randy Marsh had sex with a bat on his trip to China. 

But while people come up with these conspiracy theories about what's going on, it's more TPTB taking advantage of the opportunities that are on the table than anything else.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 28, 2021)

I raised an eyebrow when the Belgian prime minister mentionned Covid-21.





						Belgian Prime Minister Says New Variant Heralds Arrival Of "COVID-21" | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				






> _Authored by Paul Joseph Watson via Summit News,_
> 
> *The Prime Minister of Belgium says the new mutant variant of coronavirus is so potentially devastating that it should be called ‘COVID-21’.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 9, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> However when it spread many nations followed the lock step approach


I guess that's why they called it the lockstep scenario years ago in that document.

Oh no wait, thats because they outlined how they could use it as an excuse to increase surveillance, reduce mobility for people and forbid protests.


----------



## Demon King (Dec 9, 2021)

I think it is definitely man made, accidentally released, and capitalized on by power hungry elites. Virtue signalling made it worse, and it was repurposed to fuck over Trump.


----------



## Psychotron (Dec 9, 2021)

I live next to where emergency services are deployed from, and I think the virus is real. But as with the black plague where their version of germ theory had to do with smell and not mirco organisms. 

I gave up on lockdown pretty early, and as soon as the bars reopened I hung out there... boomers hate covid and they're rather anti mask so if it was spreading like wild fire I would have caught it. I'm also in my early 30s

One of the weirdest things in medical sciences is the placebo affect, and people's health outcomes being tied to their perception of reality.  

Of course the world is full of psychopaths who typically have to go though the steps of trying to pretend like they're not. 

Want to lay people off? Covid! 
Want shut down small business who you don't like? Covid!


So, actually. TBH, I haven't the foggiest notion.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Dec 9, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> But while people come up with these conspiracy theories about what's going on, it's more TPTB taking advantage of the opportunities that are on the table than anything else.


This is essentially what I agree with. I think TPTB have long been looking for the next big global disaster of sorts to push their WEC 2030 agenda [i.e. The Great Reset], and were eagerly waiting for the opportunity to pounce. Then flash forward to late 2019 when a couple of ignorant Chink scientists probably forgot to lock the containment doors of the Wuhan research facility whilst they lit up their 50th cigarette of the day, then BAM: virus leaks, shit hits the fan, and whatever global elites in charge of it all [be they Soros, Gates, Lizard People, Masons] used this fiasco as a prime excuse to pushing us into a brave new world of bug-eating, pod-dwelling, and being happy for owning nothing. Not to mention their masking to keep us obedient and pumped full of experimental mRNA juice that God knows what does to our bodies.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 9, 2021)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> This is essentially what I agree with. I think TPTB have long been looking for the next big global disaster of sorts to push their WEC 2030 agenda [i.e. The Great Reset], and were eagerly waiting for the opportunity to pounce. Then flash forward to late 2019 when a couple of ignorant Chink scientists probably forgot to lock the containment doors of the Wuhan research facility whilst they lit up their 50th cigarette of the day, then BAM: virus leaks, shit hits the fan, and whatever global elites in charge of it all [be they Soros, Gates, Lizard People, Masons] used this fiasco as a prime excuse to pushing us into a brave new world of bug-eating, pod-dwelling, and being happy for owning nothing. Not to mention their masking to keep us obedient and pumped full of experimental mRNA juice that God knows what does to our bodies.


I have family members who are tragically more inclined to believe that "it came from nature" but literally all I said is that you can't trust a regime like the CCP to be honest with their own people, let alone the rest of the world.

It's like we're living in a world that gets only the shitty parts of cyberpunk, and is run almost entirely by villains from that genre. And the "heroes" of cyberpunk stories aren't exactly four color comic book heroes either.


----------



## Interchanger (Dec 10, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I guess that's why they called it the lockstep scenario years ago in that document.
> 
> Oh no wait, thats because they outlined how they could use it as an excuse to increase surveillance, reduce mobility for people and forbid protests.


That document you mentioned, the 'Rockefeller Document' is the one I was referring to with Lockstep. It was written in 2010 I do believe, the original I read way back when. In that document they explain that the virus or another disaster was to be the catapult to allow for more draconian laws to be brought in, as the people were confused. It even explained that this period was a rife time for social engineering, the promise of reducing (not removing) draconian laws and returning society to 'normalizy' would be the convenient carrot of the stick to push people into compliance. 

Give those oil barons one thing, they can plan for years, and implement there schemes alarmingly well.


----------



## Verxis (Dec 10, 2021)

Fauci funded the creation of the virus. Really curious how he is the de-facto expert on it, yet has been wrong every time.


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 13, 2021)

My thoughts:

virus escapes containment because Wuhan lab is subject to China-tier quality control
CCP was already enduring a lot of criticism at the moment due to Hong Kong protests and influence over western entertainment; did their totalitarian best to hide SARS 2 and not let it affect Glorious Chinese New Year
Meanwhile, videos started spreading around on the internet claiming to be footage of people dying in the streets, doctors claiming that perfectly healthy young people are dying by the bucket load, people getting welded into their homes, etc.
Mass hysteria sets in when idiots who believe everything they see on Reddit and TikTok start freaking out over these videos and blindly assuming that they are all 100% real and if the government is bulldozing roads to cut off whole towns, it must mean things are _really bad_. (Hint: No it doesn't, they’re just an authoritarian hellhole who had their pride hurt recently.)
The usual suspects come out of the woodwork predicting the End of the World just like SARS, bird flu, swine flu, etc.
World governments start instituting lockdowns to keep up with the Joneses, as evidenced by everyone getting on Sweden's case for not doing what all the cool kids are doing.
It also happens to be an election year when the democrats are facing off against their arch-nemesis: Cheeto Hitler. And you know what they say about letting good crises go to waste. An especially good one, too, because they get to go nuts with their favorite criticism deflection of "You are mean and don't care about people."


----------



## Enjoy_the_Soylence (Dec 15, 2021)

Conspiracy Fact. The only part I'm undecided on is if there is anything else weird in the vaccines besides spike proteins that fuck up your immune system and cause heart attacks and blood clots. The fanatical obsession to jab 100% of the population, 5 year olds and fetuses alike, is abnormal. It raises the hair on the back of my neck, literally.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 15, 2021)

Honestly, I can't say much about it since where I live, we've got among the lowest numbers regarding the infected. But basically my thoughts boil down to this:

- This is all China's fault, at this point it doesn't matter whether it was natural or lab-grown. They fucked up by letting it spread as badly as they did and honestly deserve a lot more backlash than what they have.
- North America (and everywhere else) didn't do enough because everyone is power hungry and will only do anything if it suits their needs.
- WHO are keeping the real death numbers from us because they don't know how many are actual COVID victims or simply got sick through other means.
- Every political party on the planet either are using lockdowns to jack up prices or follow through on any other dumb idea they might be rolling around.
- People who still party like it's no big deal are complete jackasses Masked or maskless, vaccinated or unvaccinated, I at least should have seen some common sense in play, but alas, common sense seems to have been one of the victims of COVID.
- Conspiritards and tabloids claiming it's the end of the world or that "The bible predicted COVID" are tools and I keep seeing this pop up quite often. Again, this ties in with my previous point. The general public are part of the problem. Just saying "It's the government's fault" is only partially true when I see people gathered around inside bars and restaurants like it's business as usual. And yes, while I can brag about my city being one of the few with the least number of infected, it doesn't at all mitigate the fact that it's still out there. Just saying it's something that Revelation predicted is just fucking retarded though.
- Social media sites need to burn. TikTok, Reddit, Twitter, Facebook... They all need to shut the fuck up and die already.

Honestly, it makes me all the greater that I'm a shut-in whenever I'm not working. That way I get to see the idiots outside less.


----------



## IcyHotStuntaz (Jan 6, 2022)

Enjoy_the_Soylence said:


> Conspiracy Fact. The only part I'm undecided on is if there is anything else weird in the vaccines besides spike proteins that fuck up your immune system and cause heart attacks and blood clots. The fanatical obsession to jab 100% of the population, 5 year olds and fetuses alike, is abnormal. It raises the hair on the back of my neck, literally.



100% this. I do not care at all where it came from or how it leaked, we all know that ship left the harbor long ago and that nobody responsible will ever be held accountable. The truly shocking part for me is the bizarre obsession to jab everybody everywhere. It seems almost outside the realm of big pharm bribery... which is fucking scary. My kids haven't got the jab and they won't under my watch. This "pandemic" poses statistically zero threat to them. But this constant threat of "we will lock up the unvaccinated" when all signs point to the omicron variant giving out mass immunity... it's truly not something I thought I would see in my lifetime. This mass fascism is real.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 7, 2022)

I think it was made in a lab, and they've been testing the waters of public reaction when previous "outbreaks" like SARS, MERS, etc occurred and did almost nothing. I recall when Swine Flu hit about a decade back our governments' extent of action was "use a tissue". No masks, no vax, no lockdowns. China quarantined a plane full of people once and that was it. The timing of this outbreak and the response this time is obviously discongruent and suspect.

So what's special about the timing? The WEF has "Agenda 2020" all over its website and nobody's been bleating as hard as they have about needing a "great reset"_ because_ of Covid; what they really mean is they want a reset that will allow them to retain their wealth when fiat currency collapses (in under 10 years). If they truly wanted a "reset" they could wait for the collapse and invent a new currency but that'd wipe out some portions of their own assets - the WEF is a rich man's club foremost.

Imagine you're one of the elite. You know in 10 years, the welfare states of the West are going bankrupt, and you know the plebs aren't going to play ball when it happens. You've had around 300 years of history to figure out how misdirection helps keep your human cattle from targeting you and your families, and you've had the last 40 to learn all about how fear is the only thing that gets citizens of comfortable "free" nations to hand over their rights so you can tax, restrict and spy on them even more - terrorism, climate change, etc. Faith in politics and media is at an all time low, suspicion of bankers and elites at an all time high, and you NEED to get those citizens controllable in under 10 years or there's gonna be hell to pay, for you too as an elite. What's left that's big enough, scary enough, to still get mass compliance? A pandemic? No problem. There's labs all over the world busy "researching" flu and coronavirus. Places like Porten Down in the UK (where they wanted to research Covid incidentally, but switched it over to China) and Wuhan. "Leaks" and "escapes" can be arranged, and will be lost in the ensuing scramble to control it.

Who's going to question lockdowns, vaccines, camps, travel restrictions when a "deadly" disease is doing the rounds? Even better, your pals in the medical field and big pharma can use the public's own purse money to order massive batches of these untested experimental vaccines - experimental? fuck, why not? Who's going to question, it's a pandemic - and then governments can force them to take it or strip them of their rights to shop and work. It's perfect. Transfer as much ailing wealth out of the system to your buddies before it all hits the floor. They'll be lining up to get it and thank you after. As Dick Jones said:_ "Who* cares* if it worked or not?"_

And then? Well you want those plebs controllable, so why not use the vaccine and the pandemic itself to instate the social credit system you've been planning for decades, to hold them hostage with. Any bullshit and they'll be exiled from the system, unable to get food or a job. Should keep them in line. Will work even better once you take away their last ounce of financial privacy with fully digital currency, when you can literally ban them from using money if they act out. It's all there on the WEF's website, what they want to do and has been since 2016. You can watch videos of them salivating over the idea of complete financial control. They have known all along how much life was left in the financial system and have been planning accordingly. Covid as the gamble necessitated treating it seriously and locking down which has fucked our economies even more as the money printers go_ brrr_, but it doesn't matter - whether they force-crash it or wait, they know it's all going under soon. It's the same people btw behind the PR pieces about eating bugs and living in pods, because that's your future if they have their way. No middle class, no upward mobility, just serfs and wealthy technocrats. Ever wondered why they're so busy building icebreaking yachts and bunkers in NZ and NC? Or visiting Antarctic regions (Just in case this doesn't work). They're looking for safe havens because this plan of theirs to enslave everyone is risky as fuck and it's not exactly going as well as they planned. Nor was corona virus even _remotely_ as deadly as they would have hoped, the vaccines are practically useless, and the plebs have started to notice.

From this angle it makes total sense why they're pushing so hard in Western countries for literal covid-based tyranny. They need you under control ASAP but they can't say why, because then the jig is up and their motives would be revealed. Their only other card left to play will be climate change, because again that's something they could spin as big enough and deadly enough to get public consent to take away more of your rights and freedoms, and they're working on that too. It's reason they're pushing so hard for renewable energy right now and engineering shortages in Europe when there's no actual shortages of fossil fuels at this time. But they can use it to get you used to eating literal bugs and the worst quality of life possible - _for the planet_, of course. If you think it's really about cutting emissions and improving the air, go ask 'em why they never get on China's back, the biggest industrial polluter on Earth. Because it's not about that. It's about getting you used to their NeW NoRmAL. You vill live in ze "smart city", and you vill like it. Ready for your vax records and your bank access details to be on a chip inside your hand? They aren't shy about the idea.

Sadly for them it's not going nearly as smoothly as they hoped. Sadly for us, it's gonna take war and unprecedented upheaval to remove them and retain any vestige of freedom.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 8, 2022)

At this point I believe this whole shit was caused by spectacular never-seen-before levels of ineptitude all the way up the chain of command on a global scale.

The lab fucked up but politicians fucked things up even more, and now they wont admit it because doing so would end them and their careers. Its the same reason why they keep pushing the vaccine, because they are idiots who think they can erradicate this shit like polio when its just a new type of flu and was always going to become endemic.

But they can't backtrack on vaccines, the political cost would be huge. They know they are not too big to fail, they know this could be their end.

They are basically doing damage control with our lives.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 8, 2022)

I think they released it to take Trump down, they would have done literally anything to get that man out of the White House, if it wasn't the pandemic, they would have caused a second Civil War, I can also guarantee you they seriously considered assassinating him but knew no one would buy it after JFK.

But in addition to that, there's clearly bigger agendas at play here, every ten years there's a ramping up of things, first it was 9/11, then it was Woke, even with no Trump we probably would have seen similar events happen in 2020.


----------



## AvROX (Jan 12, 2022)

99.7% survival rate is the truth, and none of this is normal. There needn't be any Bill Gates 5g conspiracy, and almost nobody believes in that shit cuz it's as ridiculous as it sounds, but it's the bullshit strawman argument people use to discredit cuz that's all they can cling to.

The manufacturered overreaction to this has been embarrassing from the getgo. Saw the hype coming before it even started way back in Feb 2020, and I could prove it too.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard of people (allegedly) getting COVID only for them to experience nothing but the sniffles for 2 days. How terrifying.

What happens if one day there is an actual virus people should be afraid of?

They cried wolf one too many times. It's no surprise most people think the narrative is *at the very least* highly suspicious.

Stop with the media sensation, fear porn, outright propaganda, and inconsistent, nonsensical guidelines and mandates and you might have more people actually believing what you're selling.

But if you try to fool me I have to mask up or I'll catch COVID, die, or kill somebody else then you can shove it up your ass.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jan 13, 2022)

IcyHotStuntaz said:


> 100% this. I do not care at all where it came from or how it leaked, we all know that ship left the harbor long ago and that nobody responsible will ever be held accountable. The truly shocking part for me is the bizarre obsession to jab everybody everywhere. It seems almost outside the realm of big pharm bribery... which is fucking scary. My kids haven't got the jab and they won't under my watch. This "pandemic" poses statistically zero threat to them. But this constant threat of "we will lock up the unvaccinated" when all signs point to the omicron variant giving out mass immunity... it's truly not something I thought I would see in my lifetime. This mass fascism is real.



As if wasn't enough, they go full mccarthyism against those who use HCQ and Ivermectin. Speaking of the devil, there was that article. https://www.theepochtimes.com/top-n...97926.html?utm_source=partner&utm_campaign=gp



> One of New Hampshire’s leading political conservatives is fighting to keep his children from the state’s child protection services agency after giving his 13-year-old son ivermectin.
> 
> JR Hoell is the founder of ReOpen NH, an activist group that criticizes COVID-19 vaccine mandates. Hoell, who has also led public education reform efforts and promotes Second Amendment and homeschooling rights, told The Epoch Times that the New Hampshire Division of Children Youth and Family (DCYF) showed up at his doorstep on the night of Dec. 9 with an emergency ex parte order to take custody of his son.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 13, 2022)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> - People who still party like it's no big deal are complete jackasses Masked or maskless, vaccinated or unvaccinated, I at least should have seen some common sense in play, but alas, common sense seems to have been one of the victims of COVID.
> 
> ...Just saying "It's the government's fault" is only partially true when I see people gathered around inside bars and restaurants like it's business as usual.



It IS business as usual, because Covid was never a big deal in the first place, unless you're already dying, or old. As an aside, not enough old people died from this. I was rolling for the Great Boomer Remover. Sad!

I have taken absolutely 0 precautions for two years, and I haven't even had seasonal allergy symptoms in all that time. Just give it up, man. I know you're perfectly content with being a shut-in, by your own admission, but I've still got the teeniest cunthair of my youth left to live, and I'm not going to spend it cowering over a disease for pussies and weaklings. It's gonna spread, whether you stay indoors, or not. If that bothers you, then stay inside and pretend as though you have any control over this. Nobody has any control over this, but again, we're playing pretend.

And before you even try, "But if everybody just..." is an absolutely fucktarded argument. Everybody is not just going to do whatever you want them to do. You're not herding sheep, you're dealing with people, and you're going to have to deal with the fact that people have free agency. That was the core takeaway from this, and what the government tried the hardest to remove from people. The only upside is that it very clearly separated the wheat from the chaff in society. If you wanted more people to start trusting what the government has to say, you should have invented that time machine and undone the previous century of political corruption that led to people outright doing the opposite of everything the government says, because they're _that_ untrustworthy. Really.



As for the rest of your post, it was largely pretty sound.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 16, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> Accident at the WIV, probably. Escape of a gain-of-function SARS strain. They immediately moved to cover it all up because it was military research.
> 
> This is what happens when you build a BSL-4 lab out of Chinesium and plop it on the outskirts of one of the most populous cities in the world.


I was wrong. It was actually much, _much_ worse than I thought.

David Martin, the CEO of M-CAM, has been tracking SARS patents for a couple decades. Every aspect of SARS is patented.
There has been a great deal of ongoing SARS research for the past 20 years, including gain-of-function research. Much of this research was performed in university BSL-3 labs.
In 2015, Ralph Baric, a virologist at UNC Chapel Hill, co-wrote a paper on SARS with Shi Zhengli, the "Bat Lady" at the Wuhan Institute of Virology.
There was a moratorium on federal funding for SARS GOF research in the US from 2014 through 2017.
The US biodefense network completely ignored this moratorium and continued to fund this research by outsourcing it, awarding grants to NGOs like EcoHealth Alliance under the PREDICT program run by UC Davis, allegedly investigating the risk of zoonotic spillover.
The National Institutes of Health, the United States Agency for International Development, and the Defense Threat Reduction Agency all contributed millions of dollars to EcoHealth Alliance and the exact amounts can be reviewed on usaspending.gov.
Peter Daszak, the director of EcoHealth Alliance, is a psychopath who writes love letters to viruses.
In 2018, Peter Daszak and EcoHealth Alliance made a proposal to DARPA to conduct the DEFUSE project as part of DARPA's PREEMPT program. This project would have consisted taking human-adapted recombinant SARS Spike proteins and exposing bats in caves to this concoction to get them to produce an immune reaction against it. DARPA rejected the project as too dangerous.
In November 2019, three lab workers at the WIV came down with flu-like symptoms.
On December 12th, 2019, Ralph Baric signed a material transfer agreement and took delivery of "mRNA coronavirus vaccine candidates developed and jointly-owned by NIAID and Moderna", which can be seen on page 105 of this document. This was before many people even realized there was an outbreak in Wuhan.
Moderna claimed that they received the sequence for SARS-CoV-2 (then known as 2019-nCoV) on January 11th, 2020, and that they developed a vaccine from this sequence within 48 hours.
Peter Daszak, meanwhile, was panicking and trying to cover up his complicity and refute the notion that a lab leak might have occurred. He co-authored a letter in the Lancet decrying the lab leak theory. The Lancet knew about the massive conflict of interest, but didn't care.
Peter Daszak also told Ralph Baric via email not to sign the lab leak letter so that, and I quote, "it has some distance from us and therefore doesn't work in a counterproductive way".
In the end, the Lab Leak Letter's authors all had massive and odious conflicts of interest anyway.
Peter Daszak acted as both a WHO investigator on the ground in Wuhan, and as a Facebook fact-checker. In other words, he investigated himself and found himself not guilty.
Many doses of the J&J and AstraZeneca vaccines were manufactured by BioPort/Emergent BioSolutions, essentially a pork barrel deal between Robert Kadlec and his buddy Fuad El-Hibri.
Anthony Fauci blubbered before Congress that the NIH were not conducting any gain-of-function research in Wuhan.
The Intercept FOIAd everything, showing that gain-of-function research was being conducted in Wuhan.
The NIH came forward with a letter that stated, essentially, that Anthony Fauci perjured himself in front of Congress and that they were, in actual fact, funding GOF research at the WIV.
Andrew Huff, the former VP of EcoHealth Alliance, came forward with a whistleblower complaint and stated that Peter Daszak was working for the CIA. This is unsurprising, given that USAID is a CIA front.
Moderna's mRNA tech has considerable DARPA funding.
In 2020, Charles Lieber, a bionanotechnology expert at Harvard, was indicted for his undisclosed connections to China's Thousand Talents Plan.
Charles Lieber's research at Harvard is funded by multiple DOD think tanks, including DARPA, ONR, and AFOSR, as well as NIH and MITRE.
Apparently, Lieber was doing research at the Wuhan University of Technology under a false cover story of working on "silicon nanowire batteries". None of his associates have ever known him to work with batteries of any kind.
Charles Lieber's papers describe the use of silicon nanowires to create brain-computer interfaces.
Charles Lieber is a colleague of Robert Langer, one of the co-founders of Moderna. They worked on a paper ten years ago about integrating engineered tissue scaffolds with transistors into heart tissue to monitor the heart.
DARPA also happen to be working on brain-computer interfaces. Their grant paperwork for the N3 program (a part of the BRAIN Initiative) describes, essentially, a small nanotransducer that is introduced into brain tissue and activated wirelessly. The goal of this research is to produce a brain-computer interface that operates wirelessly and does not require a craniotomy or electrodes like Neuralink, which is relatively more barbaric and injurious to the brain.
One of the lead researchers on Battelle's BrainSTORMs program, Gaurav Sharma, was also a part of DTRA's Blood-Brain Barrier Program, which investigated substances that could alter blood-brain barrier permeability.
SARS-CoV-2 Spike proteins, the protein produced by these so-called "vaccines" using gene delivery and human cells as bioreactors, alters blood-brain barrier permeability.
Multiple people and groups, such as Ricardo Delgado with La Quinta Columna, Andreas Noack, and UNIT have come forward claiming that the vaccines contain graphene oxide nanoparticles after a forensic study of the vials and their contents. Andreas Noack actually lost his life over this.
James Giordano, a bioethicist with links to DARPA who gives exceedingly creepy speeches at West Point, claims that neuroS/T (neuroscience and technology) already has military applications.
Some bioethicists claim that if a method exists to morally enhance people, it should be deployed covertly and without people's informed consent.
NATO are actively wargaming the concept of "cognitive warfare", because they are now paranoid and believe the Chinese and Russians are developing and covertly deploying nanotech to create unrest among civilian populations in the West.
The _actual _situation here is beyond fucked. More than I even thought possible.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 16, 2022)

As an addendum:

Stephane Bancel, the current CEO of Moderna, formerly worked as the CEO of bioMerieux.
Alain Merieux was responsible for funding the construction of the P4 lab at the Wuhan Institute of Virology.
SARS-CoV-2's furin cleavage site in its Spike contains a 19-nucleotide gene sequence CTCCTCGGCGGGCACGTAG that is only found in one other place; Moderna's patented cell lines.
At minimum, Moderna is connected to the WIV and to the US biodefense network, so we have absolutely no reason to trust anything they've made or put it in our bodies.


----------



## Spud (Feb 16, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment. 65% 26/40 people in this study shocked with 450 volts and all of them did 300 volts cause a guy in a lab coat told them to.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 16, 2022)

I give it 50/50 odds it was released on purpose vs escaped accidentally. Lean towards on purpose. I think it was designed on purpose to be released and help the Great Reset move forward (it sucks as a bioweapon cause apparently it only kills old people, so idk why else they would be doing this """research"""), but maybe it got out earlier than planned. Or maybe they decided they had to release it early to stop Trump. Who knows.

Regardless of how it started, it is now clearly being used by globohomo to push for digital ID, central bank digital currency, and social credit scores.


----------



## Jewish Porn Hoe (Feb 18, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> then flash forward to late 2019


Slight nitpick but the virus was definitely released much, much earlier.
The probable scenarios we're looking at suggest the virus either got away somewhere around late 2018/early 2019 or even earlier somewhere in early 2018,
How do we know this? Because the virus and it's antibodies have been have been found in blood and enviromental samples dating months before the supposed late 2019 release of the virus in Wuhan.

Here are a few:
>https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32835962/
>SARS-CoV-2 has been circulating in northern Italy since December 2019: Evidence from environmental monitoring 
Waste water samples from Milan and Turin. December 2019.

>https://journals.asm.org/doi/10.1128/AEM.02750-20
>Time Evolution of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in Wastewater during the First Pandemic Wave of COVID-19 in the Metropolitan Area of Barcelona, Spain
Waste water samples from Barcelona. January 2020, one full month before the first "official" case. The preprint actually featured a detection from March 2019(!) which was omitted in the final version because it was based on a high cycle PCR test and therefore very uncertain.

>https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0300891620974755
>Unexpected detection of SARS-CoV-2 antibodies in the prepandemic period in Italy 
Decetion of antibodies in people participating in a lung cancer screening in Italy. First probable detection in a sample taken in early September, meaning the person would've had the virus somewhere in August or July.

>https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10654-020-00716-2
>Evidence of early circulation of SARS-CoV-2 in France: findings from the population-based “CONSTANCES” cohort
Antibodies found in France. November 2019.

>https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.26.20140731v1
>SARS-CoV-2 in human sewage in Santa Catalina, Brazil, November 2019
Virus fragments found in waste water samples in Brazil. Dating full two months before the first official cases on the American continent.

Incidentially this also disproves the theory of the "deadly bioweapon strain" released in Wuhan which I've seen thrown around on imageboards.


----------



## Large (Feb 18, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> SARS-CoV-2's furin cleavage site in its Spike contains a 19-nucleotide gene sequence CTCCTCGGCGGGCACGTAG that is only found in one other place; Moderna's patented cell lines.


It's also found in Mycobacterium smegmatis.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 18, 2022)

If you DuckDuckGo Charles Lieber and Robert Langer, this is the first search result:



			https://medicalveritas.org/national-security-covid-crime-syndicate/
		




> *Central to the biocrime’s syndicate*, Robert Langer *operates as Moderna’s co-founder*. In addition, Langer’s *Acuitas Company* is partnered with the CIA’s *OpGen Company*. These are major entities “behind the Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine,” according to public knowledge.
> 
> Langer’s partner is *Pieter Cullis*, the co-founder of Acuitas Therapeutics. This group is instrumental to the Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine as well. The CIA’s OpGen Company and Robert Langer’s Acuitas Company are vicariously partnered in Moderna and Pfizer/BioNTech’s commerce.
> 
> ...



See also:



			https://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2016/12/14/modernas-mysterious-medicines/?sh=9fc694b6ef6f
		


And this:



			https://rumble.com/vv3jj2-trudeaus-foundation-may-hold-40-ownership-of-acuitas-which-makes-mechanic-l.html
		


It sounds absolutely insane at first glance, but the more you dig, the more you realize how extremely fishy all this shit is.

Why is _every _government in the Anglosphere utterly _obsessed _with achieving a 100% vaccination rate?


----------



## Spud (Feb 22, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> Why is _every _government in the Anglosphere utterly _obsessed _with achieving a 100% vaccination rate?


Change Vaccination for Complacency and there's your answer


----------

